# another knot question



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just got an akios 757 ctm, loaded it with 20# stren, I decided to put on a wind on shock leader, whats your opinion on a knot to join 20# mono to a 50# mono shock leader, tried the slim beauty and results were pretty traumatizing.
Thanks
js


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

What happened with the SB knot?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

it caught a guide during a firm lob to check how it went through the guides, snapped the main line and blew up to the point it required surgical correction, it was a birdsnest of biblical proportions. the line snapped just where it went into the figure 8 of the shock leader, I wettened the knot before pulling, so did I pull it too tight?
js


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been using that knot for years on #20 and #17 to #50 and never had a problem. Hard to say but I got a feeling something went wrong in the tying of the knot. Sorry I have no suggestions for ya as this is my go to double line shock knot.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks mike, it was my second attempt, the first I didn't like but the second one looked like the diagram I saw when it was completed, will try it again. do you use 7 wraps down and 7 back?
js


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

key to the SB is...1. make sure your double line goes the right way thru the fig 8 2. make sure your tag comes out at 90 degrees to the rest of the knot. wet and draw quick and tight in one fluid motion.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

AbuMike,

Can you give me the link to SB and double line as you did refer to fig 8.2 (smile)? Thanks!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Spyder hitch to a no name


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks mike, I went back and researched the slim beauty, the page where I saw the diagram was from the uk, they tied it completely different, no double line, just a single line through the "fig 8" 7 wraps down and back, I retied using the double end and the knot looks better.
js


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

junkmansj said:


> Spyder hitch to a no name


+1


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

junkmansj said:


> Spyder hitch to a no name


*This is another great knot combo. Best bet is to tie the one you are most comfortable with tying right everytime in the light and the dark.... *



jmadre said:


> +1


*Here's to the +1'ers.........wait for it......*


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> *This is another great knot combo. Best bet is to tie the one you are most comfortable with tying right everytime in the light and the dark.... *


OP, the 'No Name' knot is sometimes called the 'Bristol' knot.



> *Here's to the +1'ers.........wait for it......*


Must be on restriction again.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's a u tube vidio.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YsH1gJJRLw


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

js1172 said:


> I just got an akios 757 ctm, loaded it with 20# stren, I decided to put on a wind on shock leader, whats your opinion on a knot to join 20# mono to a 50# mono shock leader, tried the slim beauty and results were pretty traumatizing.
> Thanks
> js


Albright works for me.
I don't usually go ten times 6 to 8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyoayxB6D7M


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

junkmansj said:


> Spyder hitch to a no name


spider hitch is great. but screw the no name or bristol. I always do mono to mono. And its usually a 15 or 17lb main to 50 shock. And i am 100% sure i am tying the knots correctly and the lord knows i've tried hundred of times again and again. if i couldn't tie it right even once, he would have taken my life, because i am not fit to be a human being. ( JK... not religious ) 

anyways. Every time i grab both ends around my hands and give a hard yank till it reverberates. I always hear a loud pop or it just snaps somewhere and break. Pathetic knot. After looking at it closely, i end up with a curly Q'ed end, or my spider hitch is split into 2. Basically its 2 loops holding each other, with the main line keeping it snug. The 50lb is too strong for the 17lb and it just rips through it. 

BS knot. i hate it. i despise it. Maybe for braid to mono it might work. But i will never try this knot again. Its over. Yet this knot holds in so many youtube videos... so i really don't know, but im sure they are using different types of line. Their shock leaders are always fluoro and their mainline is always braid. ( if what they're narrating is correct )

Spider hitch to slim beauty bro. I can yank that **** all day. It reverberates so hard i can make music. 

there is a video where he shows a "short cut" to the figure 8, instead of having to snake it through that tedious eye sore of a process. But still 50lb line makes a pretty big figure 8, i wish i could find that video... i will try to link.


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

js1172 said:


> Thanks mike, I went back and researched the slim beauty, the page where I saw the diagram was from the uk, they tied it completely different, no double line, just a single line through the "fig 8" 7 wraps down and back, I retied using the double end and the knot looks better.
> js





KevinImX0 said:


> there is a video where he shows a "short cut" to the figure 8, instead of having to snake it through that tedious eye sore of a process. But still 50lb line makes a pretty big figure 8, i wish i could find that video... i will try to link.


The way I learned to tie the slim beauty was from a Florida tarpon guide's website a few years ago and it used both those methods. It was different to every other way I've seen the knot tied since, but at the time it made more sense to me, and hundreds of slim beauties later it has not let me down. I use it for lightweight braid (10# and under) to fluoro leaders as well as surfcasting mainline to shock leader (usually 20# main to 50# shocker).

Rather than the double overhand knot that you need to pull into a fig. 8 it was a single overhand and then you sort of bring the tag end around and over and back through again, hard to explain in words but easy to do. Then a single strand of mainline through the fig 8, 7 wraps down and 7 back, with heavier line you need to alternate drawing up the standing mainline and the tag end so you get nice even wraps, with light braid it's not so much of an issue.

Can't find the site where I learned it from anymore and it's not the easiest to describe, may have make a video someday.


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

oops, double post


----------

